# HSQLDB anlegen



## Balian (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich baue in meinem Programm eine Connection zu einer HSQL-Datenbank auf.

Nun ist es ja standardmäßig so, dass er erst versucht, die Connection aufzubauen. Findet er keine Datenbank, so legt er diese automatisch an. Richtig  

Okay, was wenn die Connection nicht aufgebaut werden kann. (Warum auch immer.) HSQLDB würde dann denken, dass es keine Datenbank gibt. Wird die vorhandene Datenbank dann überschrieben? 

Gruß 

Balian 

Ps.: Hab in der HSQLDB-Doku keine SQL-Syntax für die Überprüfung gefunden, ob eine Tabelle existiert. Weiß das Jemand?


----------

